# EMERALD COAST REDFISH CLUB TOURNAMENT SATURDAY



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

For anyone who is interested, we are having a tournament this saturday at Juanas in Navarre.Check the web site for details. www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have to be part of the club to fish the tournament?


----------



## teamreelloco2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Not on the first one (I believe). Come check us out. I'm pretty sure the weather will be kind to us.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fisheye48 and I will be there, gonna be out first ECRC tournament, hope to meet all yall guys.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *nb&twil (5/28/2009)*Do you have to be part of the club to fish the tournament?


Yea wil you have to be a member. Its only 35$. You should join. You and Nick should fish.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Should be a great turnout! Hope to see you there.

PFF's own Connor's Jigs and Gatorback Spoons are throwing us a bash after weigh-in!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys catch'em up. 

If you're still standing after the bash, cruise over to Pcola Beach. We'll be weighing fish until 7:30 at Paradise B&G and the party went till about 4 or so last year.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Joe, 



What tournament is weighing in at Paradise B&G this weekend?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Fish Happens (5/29/2009)*Joe,
> 
> What tournament is weighing in at Paradise B&G this weekend?


The Queen of Kings tournament


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.saltwater-events.com/queen_of_kings_ladies_king_mackerel_tournament


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh yea...forgot about that one. Thanks Brad and Chris. 



Brad...you fishing tomorrow with ECRC? If so, I'll see ya there. We will be fishing a yellow Kenner.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Fish Happens (5/29/2009)*Oh yea...forgot about that one. Thanks Brad and Chris.
> 
> Brad...you fishing tomorrow with ECRC? If so, I'll see ya there. We will be fishing a yellow Kenner.


Yeah brother we'll be there!!!! We're in an older model Century 2101. Looking forward to meeting you!!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Sweet man. We will be there bright and early. I met you durring the last Pensacola tournament that was postponed to later that day. It was March I think. But anyway, I'll see you there. I'm a bit of a tall guy. 6'3" 200lbs. cant miss my lanky ass. haha


----------

